# Recieving the lick



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

So, my neighbors cat (a girl who is sorta-kinda-mine at times) was over visiting me again, and I was taking off my wind breakers/track pants (I had shorts on underneath, had a band concert contest thing earlier that day, and we had to wear our marching uniforms, bleh) and she runs up and licks my leg a couple times and runs away. 

Weird, or not weird? She is a lovable kitty who loves to purr and be petted.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Not weird. Salty


----------



## AgileOllie (Jan 26, 2010)

Both of my cats like to lick me. Before a bath, after a bath, IN the bath, whatever.  I think it's pretty normal!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

There was a cat at the sanctuary I volunteer at... he would lick anywhere that was exposed and he could reach.
I have to sit while scooping litter, because of my bad back...of course he always wanted my hands, but they were constantly moving, so sometimes he would lick my elbow instead.
I think licking tickles a bit... but it's better than love nibbles! A few of the cats like to nibble, some of them a little too hard! Never bled, but left marks when they got enthusiastic. One we named "Chomper", as she was the main nibbler. She got adopted a couple weeks ago. The licker had to be euthanized last week.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Some cats lick people more than others. Mine rarely licks me, which is ok since that tongue feels like sandpaper!  Maybe you had something on you that was tasty, lol. If mine ever does lick me, I think he's trying to groom me. I don't think a cat's lick has the same meaning as a dog's. Or at least, that's my opinion.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice is my licker...we actually named her after Alice from the movie Resident Evil, because we thought her being a 'licker' was appropriate with the theme, hehe.

She licks hands, legs, faces, whatever bare skin she can get her tongue on. My hands have been really dry and cracked this winter, and they've been hurting me a bit...so for the past few weeks, every time Alice wants to come up and clean me, she snuffles around on my hands, until she finds the spots that are bothering me the most, and she licks them so gently. I think she knows I'm in a bit of pain and she wants to help me feel better. :luv


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

When Theo gives me one or two licks, they're always followed by a bite.:twisted:


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo licks me all the time but mostly to wake me up!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised. Prince loves to lick anything furry.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Not strange at all, dear! Cats love to lick.
Anything from sweaty legs and to licking something that smells nice on carpet.

=P


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

My husband heard of a lady in Australia (he's from there) who was a vet and let a lion lick her arm--took the skin right off! I think of that every time I get licked now, and give a shudder. Imagine if the skin just peeled away like that with a small cat!


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

Ha! I've had my youngest cat, Little Bee, for a couple of months now...and she's the first cat I've ever had who licks/nibbles almost as much as our dogs do. The skin on my arms is constantly red from her sandpaper tongue. 

I like it, though it's not as pleasant as she clearly intends (sandpaper & cat breath!)...she puts on the most loving expression, as if she's grooming me. The bites are less cute, but she never chomps down...just sort of reminds me that she's there. 

Our older cat, Sabine, only licks me when I've just put on some kind of nice-smelling lotion. Little Bee seems to prefer me on the salty side. Almost makes you nervous, eh?


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Who has nose lickers? We have a couple who after getting their cuddles do a quick nose lick on their way off the lap. Methos has developed a nasty habit of doing an eyeball slurp in the middle of the nite - that will wake you right up! Which is what he wants so he can get pets & snuggles. Spoiled snots.


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

bkitty said:


> Who has nose lickers? We have a couple who after getting their cuddles do a quick nose lick on their way off the lap. Methos has developed a nasty habit of doing an eyeball slurp in the middle of the nite - that will wake you right up! Which is what he wants so he can get pets & snuggles. Spoiled snots.


"Eyeball slurp"!!!!


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

cataholicsanonymous

I love the white cat in your avatar, digging at the cabinet door. My Bobert does this on smooth surfaces like french doors, shower doors or full to the floor mirrors. When he wants out or in, he scatches like a dog on the door. He's a manx and I swear he was a Boston Terrier in a past life. Runs at full reckless abandon and has dog-like behavior.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

bkitty said:


> Who has nose lickers? We have a couple who after getting their cuddles do a quick nose lick on their way off the lap. Methos has developed a nasty habit of doing an eyeball slurp in the middle of the nite - that will wake you right up! Which is what he wants so he can get pets & snuggles. Spoiled snots.


Ohh, eyeball licks! XD Samantha licks my nose when we're cuddling together...she always reaches back and gets me a few times. She also licks my lips, like a kiss.

As a side note, I *LOVE *the name Methos! Highlander fan?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My past kitty Pumpkin Patch would always lick anyone's hands and face. She had the roughest tongue and a lot of times we would have to push her away because it hurt after awhile! However, my current cats don't usually lick except once in awhile my Little Pumpkin will lick my finger after a shower. Her tongue is pretty smooth compared to my former kitty Pumpkin Patch. My boyfriend misses Pumpkin Patch and wishes that Little Pumpkin would show some kind of affection towards him by licking his fingers but won't give him the time of day. That's from a guy who claims not to like cats!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Mena used to love licking my nose. Benny does not. I miss that.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

my black cat Newby does this to me all the time when he's happy to be around me!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes Methos was named after the character from the Highlander series. We got him back in the 90"s when the series was on. A completely devious and coniving mind.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

My kitten Bertie licks me and my boyfriend all the time - any exposed skin - and he also grooms my clothes, particularly my fluffy dressing gown! Glad to know this is normal...
The little boy in the family we got him from used to lick him back! I thought he might have developed some weird licking thing from that...


----------

